# Wlan0 Problem

## Remusx2

A few days ago I restarted wlan0 via

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

and I keep getting this error now:

```
 * Starting wlan0

 *   Configuring wireless network for wlan0

 *     wlan0 connected to ESSID "ULTRADINOSAUR" at 00:23:69:87:A5:A1

 *     in managed mode on channel 6 (WEP enabled - restricted)

 *   Configuration not set for wlan0 - assuming DHCP

 *   Bringing up wlan0

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...

dhcpcd: no interface specified

/lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh: line 99: 2000: command not found            [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  cannot start hellanzb as net.wlan0 could not start
```

The odd thing is, I can start wlan0 by doing a 

```
dhcpcd wlan0
```

But if I do it with the script,  I get the error above.  This just started... I've had this install of Gentoo for over a year now.

Thanks

Brandon

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post /etc/conf.d/net.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Remusx2

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
essid_wlan0=("ULTRADINOSAUR")

key_ULTRADINOSAUR="XXXXXXXXXXXXXX"

```

Thanks

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You should have something more akin to:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=( "dhcp" )
```

If you aren't using wpa_supplicant, you can drop those lines that call it. If you do use it, this will be the simplest way to get things going.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Remusx2

Same error as before, only now it doesn't assume DHCP, rather it just does DHCP.  I'm thinking the error really lies in these two lines:

```
...

dhcpcd: no interface specified 

/lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh: line 99: 2000: command not found            [ !! ]

...
```

Thanks

Brandon

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# equery list dhcp

# dispatch-conf

```

----------

## Remusx2

```
RemusDinosaur remus # equery list dhcp

[ Searching for package 'dhcp' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] net-misc/dhcpcd-4.0.13 (0)

```

and

```
RemusDinosaur remus # dispatch-conf 

--- /etc/networks       2009-03-17 09:32:01.000000000 -0600

+++ /etc/._cfg0000_networks     2009-09-04 22:58:50.000000000 -0600

@@ -7,4 +7,3 @@

 

 loopback       127.0.0.0

 link-local     169.254.0.0

-RemusDinosaur  127.0.0.0

>> (1 of 3) -- /etc/networks

>> q quit, h help, n next, e edit-new, z zap-new, u use-new

   m merge, t toggle-merge, l look-merge: 

```

----------

## d2_racing

Make you that you update your config files and after that, we will see what is going on.

----------

## Remusx2

I updated the files in dispatch-conf and am still getting the same error as before.

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, run this then :

```

# emerge -av dhcpcd

# revdep-rebuild -i

```

----------

## Remusx2

Running 

```
# emerge -av dhcpcd 

# revdep-rebuild -i
```

Didn't do anything different.  Just intalled some 32-bit compatibility library.  

Could /lib/rcscripts/net/dhcpcd.sh have gotten messed up somehow?

--Brandon

----------

## d2_racing

It's the first time that I see that problem .

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Please post emerge --info.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## Remusx2

Here's my emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8-x86_64-Dual_Core_AMD_Opteron-tm-_Processor_175-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Sep 2009 09:30:07 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X acl alsa amd64 avi berkdb bzip2 cairo cdaudio cli cracklib crypt css cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr ffmpeg flac fortran gdbm gnutls gpm gtk hal iconv ipod ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg libdvd libnotify mkv mmx mp3 mudflap multilib musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spell spl sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd truetype ttf unicode vdpau x264 xfce xorg xscreensaver xulrunner zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

----------

## lemmingman

It is most annoying, mate.  I think I ran into this issue awhile back and came up with this workaround:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-778454-highlight-.html

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Update to baselayout-1.12.12. I'm betting there's a script gone bad. If you update to 1.12.12, that will install new script files. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, that can be the solution  :Razz: 

----------

## Remusx2

I generally stay away from masked packages, so I remerged baselayout-1.12.11.1.  Upon doing so, I noticed in the comments that get spit out, that I needed to run this command because my /etc/init.d/net* files are outdated:

```
/bin/ls /etc/init.d/net.* | grep -v '/net.lo$' | xargs -n1 ln -sfvn net.lo
```

Upon doing so, everything worked out fine.  I generally read the comments after an emerge, must have missed that one.  

Thanks everyone for the support.

----------

## d2_racing

No problem  :Razz: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Good to read. I figured it was something along those lines. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

